# '95 HB 4x4 4-cyl - EGR tube?



## latechslack (Oct 20, 2004)

I am currently working on the exhaust manifold on the stated truck. There is a metal tube that screws into the manifold, makes a 90, and runs near the firewall and screws into a male end near the air cleaner. It is "crimped" badly from a previous repair job. Is this the EGR tube? The truck seems to run fine without it, but I guess I should replace it. I called Everything Nissan and they said it sounds like it is the EGR tube ($40!!!). Any info is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

yes that is the egr tube some people like to have it but i gutted all my emission out of my truck and it run awsome my truck revs fast is bout all i gained and decreased fuel mileage but it didnt go down very far mabey 2 miles


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

and it was prolli done cause the egr is bad


----------



## latechslack (Oct 20, 2004)

94_nismo_freak said:


> and it was prolli done cause the egr is bad


Could you please explain? So I shouldn't bother with replacing it?


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

ya it would be a good idea if you have all the other emissions stuff on your truck it will save you on gas and some people say it helps with your valve cooling but i dont know if i believe that


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

EGR= exhaust gas recirculation
depending on where you live you might want to repair/replace


----------



## latechslack (Oct 20, 2004)

94_nismo_freak said:


> ya it would be a good idea if you have all the other emissions stuff on your truck it will save you on gas and some people say it helps with your valve cooling but i dont know if i believe that


Thanks. Ordered the EGR tube today from Everything Nissan.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

most of us are oem guys..

that is.. this truck is computer driven ..so if you take off a part the the ecm uses to operate the engine .then you lessen the overall longevity of the whole..


----------



## latechslack (Oct 20, 2004)

zanegrey said:


> most of us are oem guys..
> 
> that is.. this truck is computer driven ..so if you take off a part the the ecm uses to operate the engine .then you lessen the overall longevity of the whole..


Thanks, that is why I ordered a new EGR tube and will install it once it comes in. Two questions, can I install the new tube without having to take off the exhaust manifold (there isn't a lot of room at the rear of the exhaust manifold) and how can you tell if the EGR valve is operating properly (is there a way to check it)? Thanks again.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

usually if you can push the diaphram up and it gently pushes back it is ood..

i think u have to remove the exhaust mani to get it on ..

the egr side has those 3 inch long bolts ..


----------



## latechslack (Oct 20, 2004)

zanegrey said:


> usually if you can push the diaphram up and it gently pushes back it is ood..
> 
> i think u have to remove the exhaust mani to get it on ..
> 
> the egr side has those 3 inch long bolts ..


Hmmm.....well I know that on the EGR tube, on the EGR side, it has a nut that threads on (located behind the air cleaner) but on the exhaust manifold it has a nut. I just don't know if the nut could screw in without taking off the manifold.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i usually never mess with that big nut ,because of the age of the trucks they tend to break or strip..

so i am not sure if it can be done like that..

i will look at it tomorrow and get back to you..


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Wish I had a KA24 or KA24DE, you have minimum emission crap compared to my Z24i! why don't I see you guys with headers and CAI ignition boxes, etc? I could do some magic with that KA24. I just don't like the timing chain design. Z24's have a double roller and yall have the single roller design.....


----------



## latechslack (Oct 20, 2004)

zanegrey said:


> i usually never mess with that big nut ,because of the age of the trucks they tend to break or strip..
> 
> so i am not sure if it can be done like that..
> 
> i will look at it tomorrow and get back to you..



Thanks Zanegrey. I really appreciate it.


----------



## latechslack (Oct 20, 2004)

CMax03 said:


> Wish I had a KA24 or KA24DE, you have minimum emission crap compared to my Z24i! why don't I see you guys with headers and CAI ignition boxes, etc? I could do some magic with that KA24. I just don't like the timing chain design. Z24's have a double roller and yall have the single roller design.....


Headers huh? Well, I am probably going to have to replace the exhaust manifold. I can get a new one for around $160 from Nissan. I can't seem to locate a used one (e.g., salvage yard). Should I pursue headers instead? If so, what is the cost difference and will I see any difference in performance?


----------



## latechslack (Oct 20, 2004)

CMax03 said:


> Wish I had a KA24 or KA24DE, you have minimum emission crap compared to my Z24i! why don't I see you guys with headers and CAI ignition boxes, etc? I could do some magic with that KA24. I just don't like the timing chain design. Z24's have a double roller and yall have the single roller design.....


Headers huh? Well, I am probably going to have to replace the exhaust manifold. I can get a new one for around $160 from Nissan. I can't seem to locate a used one (e.g., salvage yard). Should I pursue headers instead? If so, what is the cost difference and will I see any difference in performance?


----------

